# Spring Melt



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

http://youtu.be/6eoDrNCXenc


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks wet & muddy!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't wait till Spring!


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm sittin in about 3.5 feet of snow here, can't quite ride the trails yet haha


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha...yes snow is deep here too.


----------

